# eye-catcher, eyecatcher (DE: Blickfang) = μαγνήτης, οφθαλμοπαγίδα | (αρχιτ.) σημείο εστίασης του βλέμματος / της προσοχής



## Dodona (Oct 6, 2014)

Κάνοντας μια μετάφραση Γερμανικά → Ελληνικά βρέθηκα προ απροόπτου! 
Παρατήρησα ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω μονολεκτική μετάφραση στα ελληνικά για το Blickfang ή Eye-Catcher (Εyecatcher) στα αγγλικά. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;
Στο Linguee.gr υπάρχουν μόνο παραδείγματα περιγραφικής μετάφρασης. Επίσης βρήκα ότι μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν αυτούσιο τον όρο eye-catcher στα ελληνικά. 

Για το Blickfang ανάλογα με το νόημα μερικές φορές ταιριάζει : έλξη βλέμματος, σημεία έλξης προσοχής, μέσο έλξης βλέμματος. Ωστόσο δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη με τις ιδέες μου...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 6, 2014)

Αρκετές φορές είναι το *επίκεντρο* (της προσοχής).


----------



## Themis (Oct 6, 2014)

Η μόνη μονολεκτική απόδοση που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι _μαγνήτης_, αλλά θα πρέπει να βοηθάνε τα συμφραζόμενα. Κατά τα άλλα, περίφραση:_ που τραβάει την προσοχή / τα βλέμματα_,_ που μαγνητίζει τα βλέμματα_. Αν η φράση επιτρέπει το γύρισμα σε επιθετικό προσδιορισμό, ένα _εντυπωσιακός_ είναι επαρκές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2014)

Μου φαίνεται απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να μην υπάρχει κάτι μονολεκτικό για μια φράση που είναι σύνθετη τόσο στα γερμανικά όσο και στα αγγλικά. Μπορούμε όμως να δοκιμάσουμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι, αξιοποιώντας και *πρόσφατες προσθήκες στη γλώσσα*· π.χ. με κάτι σαν το _οφθαλμοπιάστης_... :glare:


----------



## Themis (Oct 6, 2014)

Σαπό, Ντοκτέρ, αλλά ας προσθέσω κι εγώ μια βατή _οφθαλμοπαγίδα_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2014)

Themis said:


> μια βατή _*οφθαλμοπαγίδα*_.



Θα μπει και στον τίτλο. Δεν είναι ακριβώς πρωτολογισμός, αλλά έχει όλες τις προοπτικές να διαδοθεί.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

...
Πολλά θα μπορούσαμε να ταιριάξουμε. Εκτός από τα εύστοχα παραπάνω, έχουμε από _ελκυστικό, θελκτικό, λαχταριστό, τραβηχτικό, _σε επίθετα (που θέλουν όμως το κατιτίς τους, ένα κατάλληλο κατά περίπτωση ουσιαστικό), μέχρι _σημείο εστίασης_ _(προσοχής, βλέμματος)_ ή ό,τι άλλο παραπλήσιο μπορεί να ταιριάζει στα εκάστοτε συμφραζόμενα. Για να βρούμε κάτι κατάλληλο και ταιριαστό όμως, δεν φτάνει το eyes on, θέλουμε και κάτι hands on, συμφραζόμενα δηλαδή, είδος και ύφος κειμένου.

Dimples - John Lee Hooker






You got dimples in your walk
You're my baby, I got my eyes on you

Το τούτο σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2014)

Να λεξιπλάσω κι ένα _οφθέλκυσμα_, να το ρίξω στην πίστα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

Themis said:


> Σαπό, Ντοκτέρ, αλλά ας προσθέσω κι εγώ μια βατή *οφθαλμοπαγίδα*.



E, σαπό να πω, του πρέπει, σαπό θα πω, να διαπρέψει! :up:

Ζευγάρι με την _ονειροπαγίδα_, το dreamcatcher, που κανονικά έπεται. Eyes on, and then dream on.
Και το _οφθαλμόλουτρο_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να λεξιπλάσω κι ένα _οφθέλκυσμα_, να το ρίξω στην πίστα.



Στα κάρβουνα, οφτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να λεξιπλάσω κι ένα _οφθέλκυσμα_, να το ρίξω στην πίστα.



Τελικά, έκανα λάθος στην αναζήτηση δεύτερων συνθετικών, έλκυσμα σημαίνει σήμερα τη σκωρία που προκύπτει από την επεξεργασία του αργυρομεταλλεύματος...


----------



## Dodona (Oct 6, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ιδέες. 
Με τους νεολογισμούς „οφθαλμοπαγίδα“ και „οφθαλμοπιάστης“ παραμένω κάπως επιφυλακτική, αλλά θα το σκεφτώ περαιτέρω.
Η λύση με τα επίθετα μου φαίνεται καλή, και μέχρι στιγμής είχα και εγώ καταφύγει σε αυτή.

@ daeman
όσον αφορά στο ύφος του κειμένου πρόκειται για κείμενο ιστορίας της αρχιτεκτονικής. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται σε διάφορα σημεία για να δηλώσει την χρήση κτηρίων, μνημείων αλλά και πολεοδομικών σχηματισμών (ως Blickfänger) σχετικά με την επίδραση ή την πρόθεση του αρχιτεκτονικού σχεδιασμού στον θεατή.

@ dominotheory
Με την πρόταση „επίκεντρο της προσοχής“ θα διαφωνούσα. Η λέξη „επίκεντρο“ έχει στα αυτιά μου μια (επιτρέψτε μου) παθητική χροιά. Η λέξη Blickfänger/ eyecatcher είναι ενεργητική. Θα ταίριαζε ωστόσο στο Blickfang. 

@Themis
O „μαγνήτης“ μου άρεσε πολύ. Όπως και η περίφραση: που τραβάει την προσοχή / τα βλέμματα, που μαγνητίζει τα βλέμματα


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

...
Άρα πρόκειται για εκείνο το eye-catcher, το σημείο εστίασης της προσοχής του θεατή από όλο το τοπίο (κατά την πρόθεση του αρχιτέκτονα), το χαρακτηριστικό σημείο της άποψης. Όχι τον όρο στη διαφήμιση, το μάρκετινγκ ή την καθημερινή πασαρέλα.

Άντε τώρα να βρω μουσική γι' αυτό. Τι να βάλω, την κοιλιά του αρχιτέκτονα; 

Γιατί όχι; Ωραίος ο Μέρτενς:


----------



## Dodona (Oct 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> Άρα πρόκειται για εκείνο το eye-catcher, το σημείο εστίασης της προσοχής του θεατή από όλο το τοπίο (κατά την πρόθεση του αρχιτέκτονα), το χαρακτηριστικό σημείο της άποψης. Όχι τον όρο στη διαφήμιση, το μάρκετινγκ ή την καθημερινή πασαρέλα.



Ακριβώς :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

Dodona said:


> Ακριβώς :)



In Lexi, we always Struggle for Pleasure 






And strive for perfection. 

Δεν θυμάμαι να σ' έχω καλωσορίσει, εξ ου και η τόση μουσική. Όχι πως γενικά θέλω και καμιά μεγάλη αφορμή, βέβαια.


----------



## Themis (Oct 7, 2014)

Dodona, μια απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση. Το "οφθαλμοπιάστης" δεν είναι ακριβώς πρόταση, είναι παιγνιώδης κριτική σε κάτι άλλο, για το οποίο θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις το νήμα στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Δόκτορας. Απλώς σκέφτηκε ο άνθρωπος να καλύψουμε και την περίπτωση που το eyecatcher θα βρίσκεται στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... Απλώς σκέφτηκε ο άνθρωπος να καλύψουμε και την περίπτωση που το eyecatcher θα βρίσκεται στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια.


Καθόλου απίθανη. Πιασάρικος ο πιάστης.
Κι ο πλάστης.

Το 'χουμε παρακάνει με τα αδιόρατα ή ιδέα μου είναι; Αμάν πια, *ανεπαίσθητοι είσαστε όλοι σας! :-D


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το "οφθαλμοπιάστης" δεν είναι ακριβώς πρόταση, είναι παιγνιώδης κριτική σε κάτι άλλο, για το οποίο θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις το νήμα στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Δόκτορας. Απλώς σκέφτηκε ο άνθρωπος να καλύψουμε και την περίπτωση που το eyecatcher θα βρίσκεται στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια.


Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, πάντως, θα μου φαινόταν πιο εύλογο το «βλεμματοπιάστης». :)


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να λεξιπλάσω κι ένα _οφθέλκυσμα_, να το ρίξω στην πίστα.



Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι ένας _οφθαλμελκυστής_, ως παράξενος ελκυστής που είναι, μπορεί να κάνει μια θαυμάσια καριέρα στον χώρο των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών, αρκεί να αξιοποιήσει την ιδιαιτερότητά του.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 29, 2014)

Seriously, folks, your ingenious renditions are _eye-catchers_ in and of themselves 
That reminds me of another kind of Greek "catcher,” namely, the _dogcatcher _a.k.a. _μπόγιας_!
*
eye-catcher * 
_Noun missing in Greek. Periphrastic equivalents:
_κτ είναι πόλος έλξης/κέντρο ενδιαφέροντος, τραβά την προσοχή/τα βλέμματα, προκαλεί (ζωηρή/μεγάλη) εντύπωση· (προφορ.-λαϊκ.) κάνει μπαμ, χτυπάει στο μάτι

*eye-catching *
_Greek adjectives vary by context:
_έντονος, εντυπωσιακός, προκλητικός, εκκεντρικός, φανταχτερός, φαντεζί, χτυπητός

[...] and to get it she would wear the most eye-catching outfits she could find [...]
[...] και για να την κερδίσει φορούσε ό,τι πιο προκλητικό μπορούσε να βρει [...]

[...] sometimes bypass the cooking pot and become eye-catching ornaments.
[...] γλυτώνουν μερικές φορές την κατσαρόλα και γίνονται εντυπωσιακά μπιμπελό.


----------

